# Sheikh Maktoum Bin Rashid Al Maktoum passes away - DSF 2006 CANCELED



## dubai888 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Sheikh Maktoum Bin Rashid Al Maktoum passes away - DSF 2006 CANCELLED*

Sheikh Maktoum Bin Rashid Al Maktoum Ruler of Dubai Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai has passed away . Just check out the Radio stations.

Allah yer7amaah


He was a good leader and people loved him.
may Allah bless him and grant him peace


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

:shocked:

I was about to post that

People said that they arent sure about it though.

He wasnt even that old


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

*#NEWS: Sheikh Maktoum Bin Rashid Al Maktoum Passes Away*

I was just listening to Dubai Eye and the switched to Quran!

Sheikh Maktoum Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, the Vice President and Prime Minister of the U.A.E and Ruler of Dubai has passed away.

May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Yes this is confirmed. Sheikh Maktoum has passed away. My Allah have mercy on his soul.


----------



## dubai888 (Aug 17, 2004)

Rumors say the cause was Car Accident in London, iam yet not sure though

anyway may allah bless his soul

He was really kind ruler


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

didnt they mention the cause of his death on Dubai TV? I saw a man speaking with Sheikh Maktoum's picture in the background but I couldn't understand what he was saying since it was in Arabic. Soon after that, Quran tilawah started.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

I saw that and I dont think they mentioned the cause of eath and if I remember correctly, he was only 62.


----------



## Shad (Jul 17, 2005)

http://www.gulfnews.com/nation/Government/10009403.html

they havent told anything regrading his death?


----------



## Fluppet (Mar 25, 2005)

DUBAI: The Prime Minister and Vice President of the United Arab Emirates, Sheikh Maktoum bin Rashid al-Maktoum, died on Tuesday, the official WAM news agency said. Sheikh Maktoum was also the ruler of the emirate of Dubai.

"The (UAE) president Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed al-Nahayan announces the death this morning of his highness Sheikh Maktoum bin Rashed al-Maktoum, vice president of the council of ministers," the ministry of presidential affairs said in a statement carried by WAM. The statement did not indicate the cause of death nor the age of Sheikh Maktoum. 

Forty days of national mourning have been declared, WAM said. Dubai's Crown Prince Sheikh Mohammad bin Rashid al-Maktoum is expected to succeed him as ruler of the emirate, one of the seven that form the UAE federation.

Sheikh Maktoum maintained a low profile, preferring to allow his younger brothers, including the globally renowned enterpreneur Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid al-Maktoum, to run the day-to-day affairs of Dubai, the Gulf's trade and tourism hub.

Internationally, Sheikh Maktoum is best known as co-owner of Dubai's Godolphin stables which competes in major horse races.


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

allah yr7amah o yghfer leh.

the latest news : he died in Australia from a Heart Attack.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

car accident in london, heat attack in australia.. where are you guys getting these bits from??


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

ena lilah wa ina elayhee raje3oon
allah yr7amah o ey'3amed rooo7ah al janah inshala
no one will forget him he is one of the best leaders
shiekh Maktoum Bin Rashid Al Maktoum (1943-2006)


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

i got my news from aljazeera tv and Bahrain tv too.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

1939 - 2006


----------



## Fluppet (Mar 25, 2005)

CNN says heart attack in Australia


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Just announced on CNN:

He died of a heart attack in Australia and they also added that Sheikh Mohammed will take over as Ruler of Dubai.

http://edition.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/01/04/dubai.death.reut/


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

he was born in 1943 not 1939 smussuw

so he was about 63 years old.


----------



## Skyline-BRN (Feb 25, 2005)

Allah yerhma


----------



## Skyline-BRN (Feb 25, 2005)

*DUBAI RULER DIES; 40-day mourning; DSF cancelled*
Posted: Wednesday, January 04, 2006
Trade Arabia 










Dubai

The prime minister and vice-president of the UAE, Sheikh Maktoum bin Rashid Al Maktoum, died early today in Australia, the Wam news agency said. Diplomats said Sheikh Maktoum, who is also the ruler of Dubai, suffered heart problems and was in his mid-60s.

Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, who is the UAE's defence minister, is Sheikh Maktoum's brother and heir who will automatically take over as ruler of Dubai.

Officials said UAE President Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan will appoint a new premier and vice-president for the state that is a federation of seven emirates.

Sheikh Maktoum maintained a low profile, preferring to allow his younger brothers, including the globally renowned enterpreneur Sheikh Mohammed, to run the day-to-day affairs of Dubai, the Gulf region's trade and tourism hub.

'The UAE has today lost a historical leader who dedicated his life to building the nation and doing good for its people,' said a statement from the UAE's presidency.

Dubai's main stock market halted trading after the news.

The UAE has declared 40 days of mourning and government institutions will be closed for a week.

The Dubai Shopping Festival 2006, which was scheduled to open today, has been cancelled as a mark of respect for the leader, Tradearabia has learnt.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

I doubt they will cancel DSF


----------



## Skyline-BRN (Feb 25, 2005)

^Its a 40 day mourning period, so I think its very possible.


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

May Allah have mercy on him


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Dubai ruler dies on Gold Coast*

January 4, 2006 - 6:44PM

The ruler of Dubai, United Arab Emirates Deputy President Sheikh Maktoum bin Rashed al-Maktoum, died on Wednesday on Queensland's Gold Coast.

The UAE's official WAM news agency confirmed his death in Australia.

He died on the Gold Coast at the Palazzo Versace resort from a suspected heart attack.

The horse racing figure was in Australia in preparation for the Magic Millions yearling sales.

Arrangements are being made at Brisbane International Airport to fly his body home.

Diplomats said Sheikh Maktoum, who is also the ruler of Dubai, suffered heart problems and was in his mid-60s.

Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid al-Maktoum, who is the UAE's defence minister, is Maktoum's brother and heir who will automatically take over as ruler of Dubai.

Officials said UAE President Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed al-Nahayan will appoint a new premier and vice president for the Gulf Arab state that is a federation of seven emirates.

Sheikh Maktoum maintained a low profile, preferring to allow his younger brothers, including the globally renowned entrepreneur Sheikh Mohammed, to run the day-to-day affairs of Dubai, the Gulf region's trade and tourism hub.

Sheikh Maktoum is best known as co-owner of Dubai's Godolphin stables which competes in major horse races.

"The UAE has today lost a historical leader who dedicated his life to building the nation and doing good for its people," said a statement from the UAE's presidency.

Dubai's main stock market halted trading after the news. The UAE has declared 40 days of mourning and government institutions will be closed for a week.

Brisbane International Airport spokesman Jim Carden said the sheikh's private Boeing 747-400 was ready to take his body back to Dubai.

He arrived in Brisbane on December 28 in a Boeing 747-400 with a retinue of 33.

"We recognise the cultural urgency in terms of getting his body back to his homeland for burial," Mr Carden said.

"We pulled out all stops in terms of setting up special security and baggage processing out of the public gaze to fast-track their requirements."

His body is expected to be buried in Dubai by sunset on Thursday in line with Muslim tradition.

Sheikh Maktoum was born in 1943 and was appointed the first prime minister of the UAE in 1971.

After the death of his father in 1990, he became ruler of Dubai and vice-president and prime minister of the UAE.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

DSF is definitely canceled, according to tradearabia.com.


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

good news DSF cancelled.


----------



## Skyline-BRN (Feb 25, 2005)

^how long does DSF usually last for?? maybe they will only postpone it till after the mourning period.


----------



## dubai888 (Aug 17, 2004)

Skyline-BRN said:


> ^how long does DSF usually last for?? maybe they will only postpone it till after the mourning period.


Usually 30 days
It is possible they'll postpone it till after the mourning period... but if they'll postpone it, they'll make sure no Music celebrations or events will be held during DFS, not even soooon .. might be after at least a year.


----------



## Punjabi Mafia (Oct 24, 2005)

He was a nice ruler. May His soul rest in peace.


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

This is sad news 
Allah yerhamo and may he rest in peace.


----------



## Punjabi Mafia (Oct 24, 2005)

This from gulf news:


Dubai: His Highness Shaikh Maktoum Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai has died.

He was 62 years old.

A statement from the Ministry of Presidential AffairsÂ confirmed that His Highness died earlier this morning in Australia. 

The President of the UAE, His Highness Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nayhan, mourned the death of Shaikh Maktoum bin Rashid Al Maktoum.

The statement added that the UAE had lost a historical leader from its leaders who dedicated his life to building the country, and strove to do his best for its people.

The statement added that Shaikh Maktoum was a generous and giving man whose memory will be ingrained in the consciousness of the nation.

The official mourning period will last for 40 days, when all UAE flags will fly at half mast.

Ministries and government organisations will be closed for seven days.


http://www.gulfnews.com/nation/Government/10009403.html


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Usually any sort of celebrations or festivities are canceled for a year so I doubt they will postpone DSF to any time soon. It's definitely canceled for 2006.


----------



## UAE_CONDOR (Mar 11, 2005)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.
تعازي الحاره لصاحب السمو رايس الدوله الشخ خليفه بن زايد ال نهيان حفضة الله 
وصاحب السمو الشخ محمد بن راشد ال مكتوم حفضه الله 
وكل اصحاب السمو ال مكتوم وكل حكام الامارات وشعب الامارات الكريم


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Allah Yehma 

May he rest in peace.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Saif said:


> he was born in 1943 not 1939 smussuw
> 
> so he was about 63 years old.


That is what u say


----------



## dubai888 (Aug 17, 2004)

Krazy said:


> Usually any sort of celebrations or festivities are canceled for a year so I doubt they will postpone DSF to any time soon. It's definitely canceled for 2006.


I saw some workers removing DSF flags along the highway while i was going back home.

and yes .... DSF 2006 will never be born.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I dont know if they will cancel it or just postponed it but what am sure of is that Sheikh Mohammed will never let DSF 2006 start today


----------



## dubai888 (Aug 17, 2004)

smussuw said:


> That is what u say



I support smussuw, is he at least 64 old

i don't care ... i really care that he was so kind, allah yer7amah


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

My father was born in 1946 and he says that Sheikh Hamdan is way older than him. Sheikh Maktoum is for sure older than both. 

may god bless his soul


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Big shock, and a great shame.

will Mohammed take over?

What does this mean for dubai?

Is eid cancceled?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

yes sheikh mohammed will probbaly take over from today. i doubt this will effect dubai in anyway since sheikh maktoum was a silent leader and majority of the responsibilites were carried out by sheikh mohammed anyway.


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

smussuw said:


> My father was born in 1946 and he says that Sheikh Hamdan is way older than him. Sheikh Maktoum is for sure older than both.
> 
> may god bless his soul


well yea my father told me that he is older than 62 but 1943 is what is says in sheikh mohammed bin rashid's official website.

dont see any reason of why not putting his correct date of birth.



about the DSF i think that the sales will go on like there is a festival but without the music and the TV programmes.

many of these lotery tickets are sold aready.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

they didnt have accurate records back then.

what about all the tourists coming here?

will they close restaurants, bars e.t.c..?


----------



## UAE_CONDOR (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/2798469E-8290-4C1A-9560-51AEBFCB09BA.htm


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

my deepest condolences to the emirate people

allah yer7emah


----------



## Skyline-BRN (Feb 25, 2005)

DUBAI said:


> Is eid cancceled?


thats an interesting point since it is in a weeks time. what do the rest of you think?


----------



## HiJazzey (Jun 26, 2003)

allah yir7amoh


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

May his sol rest in peace.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Allah yer7uma inshalla. He died of a heart attack.

Sheikh Mohd will take on and continue this guy's legacy. He's officially installed, just read it. 

All concerts will be cancelled and this include's fat boy slim's one which was supposed to be held today and DSF apparently. 

Anyways, life goes on and am sure things will be great in dubai inshalla.


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

Allah yer7ima


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

this is a said day for everybody who is involved with dubai in any way. may he rest in peace.

it is a good thing DSF is cancelled, even though bad for the city itself. but reasonable.

May Sheikh Mohammed be an as great leader as Sheikh Maktoum.

Go Dubai.Go UAE.


----------



## DubaiCanadian (Dec 31, 2004)

This news comes as a shock to me... May god bless Sheikh Maktoums Soul... He was an amazing man... This is very very sad news...

Today Dubai unfortunatly lost one of it's great visionary leaders....

May god bless him and all of us that love Dubai...


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

it isnt eid in one week. You people are worried about that stuff your leader just died!! You should hit the streets crying! May he rest in peace. May all his sins be forgiven. I really feel sorry for the Dubaî people... 
I hope he will get a nice grave.


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

This is very sad news and a big shock. Let him rest in peace.

I am sure that Sheikh Mohammed will make a great leader and continue on the journey of making Dubai the best city in the world in his memory.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ he will be put in a normal grave.



DUBAI said:


> Big shock, and a great shame.
> 
> will Mohammed take over?
> 
> ...





DUBAI said:


> what about all the tourists coming here?
> 
> will they close restaurants, bars e.t.c..?


Sheikh Mohammed will be the vice president and prime minister of the UAE and ruler of Dubai.

I dont think that Sheikh Mohammed will allow celebrations on his brother's death day and I dont know about the resturansts or bars.

The eid wont be canceled because religious celebrations are above some one's death. What will be canceled though in eid is the shiekhs meeting with the people as they meet them every eid.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Eid is a relegious occasion , so you cant cancel it , people ofcourse wont have as much fun , things will be kept low profile.

anyway , may he rest in peace. Allah yer7amah


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

My deepest condolences to the emirate people.
Let him rest in peace.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

May he rest in peace, 
but actually most events weren't cancelled, they were just postponed untill further notice, 
fatboy slim concert, cancelled, (might be rescheduled, if not, people will receive refund)
DFS just postponed...


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

It is terribly sad news, condolences to all of the UAE

Its a great shock, unlike Zayeed we had no warning. 

I saw him several times, only once in dubai though, his palace in surry is close to my house there. Ive heard from somone high up in the government that it was not a heart attack though. And although it said he went peacefully, no official articles have said it was.

DSF and fireworks have been posponed untill later in the year. 3 days holiday. only 1 day public holiday for eid, as i have heard so far.


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

Shiekh Mohammed became the Ruler of Dubai now and the Vice president of the UAE.. not Sure about the Ministers Council which was lead by shiekh Maktoum as he was the Prime minister, it was said that there will be changed in positions and shiekh Mohammed will be the new prime minister


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

7lailek ya bus3eed...

Allah yr7amah wey`3aferleh
He was a great leader, known for his kindness and generosity


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

RIP 


it came like a shockwave this morning

it's the 4th big man within 1 year
1) nayhan
2) fahad
3) arafat
4) maktoum

and yet another deep impact on the private sector and the economy
again billions will be burnt

cancelling the shopping festival doesn't make sense
they should cancel the festivities, but not the whole event

people coming here would be pissed off, as a 40-day mourning period from a non-muslim and non-arab point of view is too much

it's eid time as well and the government is off for another few days, so they're not working for a whole week!
the private sector is obliged to close for at least one day, actually it's 3 days!!
now how's that gonna work, you want to shut all hotel doors for tourists for half a week? dubai's hotels would be fucked!
the private business sector can't just take 3 days off

this doesn't match with dubai's self claimed 21st century of arabia

it will have a gigantic impact on business in the city


schools closed for 10 days
exams in schools to be postponed
marathon postponed
.....


i don't mean to offend anyone, but you also just have to look at it from a critical point of view


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

but it always worked and will work this time again.
though i agree with you on some points, this will indeed have major impacts on the economy and the private sectors but nevertheless this is how it works in an arab city.


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

When in Rome..........


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

BBC world just had 15 min report on it.

It is a sad loss of the top of the royal family, but as far as the future of dubai goes, there is unlikely to be changes as mohammed has effectivly ruled since rashid died.


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

the DSF is not cancelled , they only cancelled the opening ceremony


----------



## Moody (Feb 16, 2005)

Allah yar7am El shaikh...

Kan min anja7 7akam al khaleej.. :sleepy:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I dont think that Emiratis priorities is economy, values and religion always come first 

Nevertheless, the private sector will not entirely be closed. My friend, who is working in DP World, said that they will not have a holiday at all. Most of the schools are already off so I dont think that it would cauze harm anyway. My other friends brother work in DFS and he said that initially it is only postponed for a week.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

I thought this was some very interesting info on Sheikh Mohammeds website:

Rulers of Dubai: 
Maktoum bin Buti (1833 - 1852)
Saeed bin Buti (1852 - 1859)
Hasher bin Maktoum (1859 - 1886)
Rashid bin Maktoum (1886 - 1894)
Maktoum bin Hasher (1894 - 1906)
Buti bin Suhail (1906 - 1912)
Saeed bin Maktoum (1912 - 1958)
Rashid bin Saeed (1958 - 7/10/1990)
Maktoum bin Rashid (7/10/1990 - 4/1/2006)
Mohammed bin Rashid (4/1/2006 - Present)


----------



## B-Patriot (Mar 30, 2005)

My condolences to all Emaratis..


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Bahrain is in official mourning today for UAE Vice-President, Prime Minister and Dubai Ruler Shaikh Maktoum bin Rashid Al Maktoum. Flags will fly at half-mast throughout the kingdom. Shaikh Maktoum died yesterday while on a visit to Australia. The 62-year-old leader was immediately succeeded by his younger brother, Crown Prince Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, who is UAE Defence Minister.

His Majesty King Hamad yesterday mourned the passing away of Shaikh Maktoum with deep grief, said a Royal Court statement.

It hailed his key contributions to his country's growth - and major role in boosting GCC co-operation. The statement also said that Bahrain, the King and people extend their condolences to UAE President Shaikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Shaikh Mohammed and members of Al Maktoum family.

Shaikh Maktoum died at the Palazzo Versace Hotel on the east Australian Gold Coast resort.

The Australian Broadcasting Corporation television reported he had died of a heart attack.

Dubai declared 40 days of official mourning, with government offices shutting down for seven days beginning yesterday.

Shaikh Maktoum will be buried at Umm Hurair cemetery in Bur Dubai today.

l The UAE Embassy will today receive condolences from 9am to 1pm and 2pm to 4pm.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Dubai-Lover said:


> RIP
> 
> 
> it came like a shockwave this morning
> ...



When you say "critical point of view," do you mean $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Your humanity is overwhelming!!


----------



## beiklopa (Feb 7, 2005)

may His soul rest in peace


----------



## Fluppet (Mar 25, 2005)

Dubai-Lover said:


> it's the 4th big man within 1 year
> 1) nayhan
> 2) fahad
> 3) arafat
> 4) maktoum


Well... it has been a bit more than a year since Shaikh Zayed and Yasser Arafat died.


----------



## Riyadhi (Nov 4, 2005)

عظم الله أجركم يا اخوان
الله يرحمه ويسكنه جنات النعيم


----------



## huit (Oct 21, 2004)

This is a sad news! May Allah have mercy on his soul!


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

Inna Lillah-e-Wa inna Illaihe Rajioon.


----------



## beiklopa (Feb 7, 2005)

i have just recieved a message from timeOutDubai , and it stated that DSF will be held and only postponed until the end of EID.


----------



## mc (Jul 30, 2004)

so sad. May he rest in peace.


----------

